# Cross off days in outlook?



## fleeper (Sep 28, 2016)

Is there a way to cross off days in outlook either automatically or manually?  This would be similar to making an "X" on a paper calendar.  

Thanks!


----------



## RedBeard (Sep 28, 2016)

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...k-off-days-by-putting-x-on-them?forum=outlook


----------

